# Top 3 Best David Fincher Movies



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 5, 2014)

With the recent release of Gone Girl I'm curious to know everyone else's top 3 favorite movies by David Fincher.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 5, 2014)

1. Seven
2. Zodiac
3. The Game


That was easy.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 5, 2014)

1. Fight club
2. Se7en
3. Gone girl


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I am one of the few who consider the Social Network his best so far, but anyway I wont vote till I watch Gone Girl.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> 1. Seven
> 2. Zodiac
> 3. The Game
> 
> ...


The Game sucks tho


----------



## Nuuskis (Oct 6, 2014)

1. The Social Network
2. Fight Club
3. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo

These are his only movies I have even seen besides Alien 3 but I didn't like that.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2014)

I actually enjoy Alien3 more than most tbh


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> The Game sucks tho


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I actually enjoy Alien3 more than most tbh



kill yourself


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I actually enjoy Alien3 more than most tbh



You would Stunna


----------



## Parallax (Oct 6, 2014)

It's Stunna it's not even surprising


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 6, 2014)

Se7en
Fight Club
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo

The Social Network I say is great in equal part to Aaron Sorkin.

Will watch Zodiac finally this week.

Gone Girl was great too.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 6, 2014)

1) The Social Network 

2) Seven

3)The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 6, 2014)

1. Zodiac
2. Se7en

Looking forward to seeing Gone Girl.


----------



## John (Oct 9, 2014)

1. Fight Club
2. Se7en
3. Alien 3


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 9, 2014)

I just realized I never posted mine.

Se7en
The Social Network
Girl w/ Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2014)

Fight Club
The Social Network
Gone Girl

no particular order


----------



## Karasu (Oct 11, 2014)

Haven't seen Gone Girl yet. So probably...

1. Zodiac 
2. The Social Network 
3. Catbus or Fight Club. I can never decide between these last two. It's kind of a tie for me. *Got to go with Catbus.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2014)

Have you guys not seen Zodiac?  It is one of the best films of all time.  Inexcusable to not have it first or second.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 12, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Have you guys not seen Zodiac?  It is one of the best films of all time.  Inexcusable to not have it first or second.



I've watched Zodiac twice and its a great movie but to call it Fincher's second best cinema achievement let alone greatest is....interesting. You would have to really convince me why Zodiac deserves more praise than all of other Fincher movies.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 12, 2014)

A tie between the Social Network and Fight Club!


----------

